# Facilities?



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

What kinds of facilities do you guys have? We are currently leasing some indoor office and looking to find some indoor parking/storage as well now. Most things we find are probably a little larger than we need, and trying to brainstorm some other ways to make use of larger space(3-4k sqft) that could supplement this business.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a 12,000sqft building, 2000sqft office. I lease out 3000sqft to a contractor friend and his lease payment covers my mortgage on my building. I purchased my building at a great deal so it works for me, I just have to pay property tax.

I also have a small section we store personnels in, the bank pays $300 per 15 yards to store for 30 days and its a money maker because we usually have a 2nd hand store pick the stuff up from our shop and we get 10% of the sale on the items. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

That's pretty good sized. We are looking at a 3500 SF space, 90% shop, 10% office, and another 5000 SF space that's 80% shop, 20% office. We figure we could run probably 6-7 crews out of the 3500 SF space.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

5 acres in the country with a 2 car garage and 24x24 shop on the end, 10x50 storage lean too behind that and 10x20 lean to behind that. No need to lock anything up. #1. i am 10 miles from town, #2. i am at the end of a dead end private road and the only access is my driveway. Trailers all sit out. All vehicles all sit out cept for 1 truck in the winter to keep the snow off my tools. 15-18 inches of moisture a year don't seem to bother stuff too bad........


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> 5 acres in the country with a 2 car garage and 24x24 shop on the end, 10x50 storage lean too behind that and 10x20 lean to behind that. No need to lock anything up. #1. i am 10 miles from town, #2. i am at the end of a dead end private road and the only access is my driveway. Trailers all sit out. All vehicles all sit out cept for 1 truck in the winter to keep the snow off my tools. 15-18 inches of moisture a year don't seem to bother stuff too bad........


 
Yeah I wish. I live in town, and my wife works in downtown Des Moines, so I hate to go out too far. We just leased a 1600 SF office with a 4k SF shop/basement, but the way the shop is laid out, it's only about 3k of usable space that can fit 4 vehicles. We have outdoor parking, but put some security cameras up today, so I hope some SOB tries to steal one of our trailers


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah I wish. I live in town, and my wife works in downtown Des Moines, so I hate to go out too far. We just leased a 1600 SF office with a 4k SF shop/basement, but the way the shop is laid out, it's only about 3k of usable space that can fit 4 vehicles. We have outdoor parking, but put some security cameras up today, so I hope some SOB tries to steal one of our trailers


IMHO piece of mind is worth a commute. 20 years ago when i had a real job i made a 65 mile trek to CHITcago 5 days a week so i could live where crime was low out in the country. Got smart and got the hell out of there too!!! LOL!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I live in the burbs, no worry about crime, but no space to sprawl out either.

I am in the process of selling my current house, and going to be finding a new place to buy. I considered finding a house that I could run my business out of, but now having several employees and an office person, I decided that I didn't want that much traffic at my house. In the summertime, I had guys working until 10-11 at night sometimes. Plus I like at least a little bit of separation(as I'm writing this, it's 8:30 PM and I'm still at office, OOPS).


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Out in the country where there are no covenants, codes, zoning or rules, where you can build lean tos, lean fros, lean overs...however, if you do any sales, retail or need a showroom, it isn't so good.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I live in the burbs, no worry about crime, but no space to sprawl out either.
> 
> I am in the process of selling my current house, and going to be finding a new place to buy. I considered finding a house that I could run my business out of, but now having several employees and an office person, I decided that I didn't want that much traffic at my house. In the summertime, I had guys working until 10-11 at night sometimes. Plus I like at least a little bit of separation(as I'm writing this, it's 8:30 PM and I'm still at office, OOPS).


Obamacare will take care of your employee issue. Seriously though, 5 acres. Shop at one end, house at the other. 1 tax bill, 1 place to maintain.....


----------

